# Economic down times hurt the heart land...



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I took a Bull a Cow and a steer into the auction today. I expect to make 1600-2000 dollars. well i went and picked the check up today after the sale and i was very disapointed to find the prices i got. over 300 less than i was expecting well I guess I know to just eat them from now on!!!
last year at this time we were getting around 115 per 100 and this year it was 65to80 per 100 sorry in cattle talk that is dollars to hundred pounds.
if your not breeding cattle already don't get into it its the wrong time.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

....that blows.....at least they were worth something though. but then again i do not know how much it costs to take care of one.


----------



## JRXGRUBZX (Sep 30, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I took a Bull a Cow and a steer into the auction today. I expect to make 1600-2000 dollars. well i went and picked the check up today after the sale and i was very disapointed to find the prices i got. over 300 less than i was expecting well I guess I know to just eat them from now on!!!
> last year at this time we were getting around 115 per 100 and this year it was 65to80 per 100 sorry in cattle talk that is dollars to hundred pounds.
> if your not breeding cattle already don't get into it its the wrong time.


eh ? ... seriously ? Down here where I am my lil bro still gets 1400-2g's.. Where are you located ?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Right now you can sell a pig to save your life. Prices are down and feed is up. Thank goodness for a good hay crop this year. I have 4 horses. I have been trying to find homes for two of them for over a year and they are still here. My sister even said if it is a good home she will give the one mare away. The other mare is mine and I want to sell her I have a lot of work into her she is a good horse I just don't have time for them.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

We took 6 black hided steers to the sale a week ago. Got it just in time. They averaged 650lbs and we got grade 1 price on them at 90c/lb. It wasn't too bad. We buy them at about 400lbs and keep them 120 days and try to sell them at 650-700lbs. We put an average of 2.5lbs a day on them. In the spring we average closer to 3.5lbs a day. Ours are preconditioned, have all their shots and a dose of Ralgro!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

dang check these monsters out!!!Belgian Blue Cattle - Super Cow Aka Incredible Hulk Cow i think you guys would make good cash investing in these bad boys!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> We took 6 black hided steers to the sale a week ago. Got it just in time. They averaged 650lbs and we got grade 1 price on them at 90c/lb. It wasn't too bad. We buy them at about 400lbs and keep them 120 days and try to sell them at 650-700lbs. We put an average of 2.5lbs a day on them. In the spring we average closer to 3.5lbs a day. Ours are preconditioned, have all their shots and a dose of Ralgro!!


yeah we do good i got 1.17 lb for the steer. and crap for the rest.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> dang check these monsters out!!!Belgian Blue Cattle - Super Cow Aka Incredible Hulk Cow i think you guys would make good cash investing in these bad boys!


not really cattle like that make large peices of meat and the packing plants want steers that weigh about 1400 lbs tops. so they can make steaks that look apealing to the house wife because she is the one buying it. if there was a market on large cattle the breed you would want is the chianina pronounced key an ee na..... now that is a big bull!!! 








they mix these with angus to get good qquality meat that grows fast less time feeding means faster turn around....


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

a cow that big could easily kill someone. i saw a regular farm bull lift a truck up over its head b4.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I plan to get a female and artificialy insiminate it with my angus bulls juices. take the calf if its a male and turn it into my sire bull for the heard. i just gotta make sure the birth weight is low other wise it could result in alot of calf pulling!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

holy crap jessica, those are like the American Bullies of the Cow world!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> holy crap jessica, those are like the American Bullies of the Cow world!


LMAO! i wonder if the gangsta's of the cow world breed em.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

no i don't lol


----------

